# Rods?



## MuskieManOhio

Was wondering what you guys think of the cat fight rods? I'd like to see what some of you guys are using for your go to flathead rods?


----------



## Salmonid

Catfish Gear USA Blue rods. love em... my smaller local rods ( Ohio River, GMR where they are smaller) are St Croix Premier Medium Heavy Muskie rods 

Salmonid


----------



## Chillydigits

I went looking for those blue rods, Am I'm missing something? Catfish gear USA's site says they are belly up as of 2/3/2014


----------



## Salmonid

yes, you are correct, they are not in the retail business any more but if you really wanted some rods I might be able to talk to the owner and see if he has any more around. I know him really well

Send me a pm if your interested.

Salmonid


----------



## BanksideBandit

I've never had a catfight rod but heard good things about them. I have a TWC Extreme rod and it is very nice. I also like using musky rods as well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIGHTY

Muskyman, I have pretty much the same thread going on in the tackle section on here. You should give it a look as I've had some good replies. I wasn't sure which section to post it under. Heck the catfish section might be better


----------



## behole

9' medium heavy berkley glow stik, and a quantum escalade baitcast reel, working on getting some more


----------



## MuskieManOhio

MIGHTY said:


> Muskyman, I have pretty much the same thread going on in the tackle section on here. You should give it a look as I've had some good replies. I wasn't sure which section to post it under. Heck the catfish section might be better


Thanks man sorry about posting the same thread!


----------



## behole

its cool bro not everyone looks in the tackle section , i know i dont , its nice to see what other catfisherman are using it helps since this is only the second year ive targeted them but im hooked, no pun intended


----------



## MuskieManOhio

behole said:


> its cool bro not everyone looks in the tackle section , i know i dont , its nice to see what other catfisherman are using it helps since this is only the second year ive targeted them but im hooked, no pun intended


Cool, what rod are you going to get if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## behole

MuskieManOhio said:


> Cool, what rod are you going to get if you don't mind me asking?


i dont know yet, im thinking an ugly stick, but never really went shopping for catfish rods, the glow stik is the first one ive ever bought i have 7 other rods but would like some some catfish rigs, any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## JohnPD

Behole, if you are only targeting channel cats, then an Ugly Stik is all you will ever need, a medium light to a medium will work just fine. That's all I ever use for them since I only fish for channel cats, and have pulled in some big ones with them.


----------



## behole

right on, i have a medium heavy for flats but was looking for somthing else for channels, i have a 9 ft light action i used last year for channels, but since have retired it, medium sounds good though


----------



## Chillydigits

If you like ugly sticks, and you want a nice rod for channels, take a look at their ugly cat series 7ft one piece, 8ft 2 piece in either casting or spinning.


----------



## MIGHTY

No need to apologize musky, I debated about what section to put my catfish rod thread in myself, catfish or tackle.


----------



## jhouser

I really suggest looking into Team Catfish Thunder Cat rods. I have a medium heavy thunder cat rod and I am verry impresses with the craftsmanship and workability of the rod.


----------



## Abu65

For the money the ugly stik tiger rod is hard to beat.


----------



## damrat

Have you thought about a custom rod . Have it built to your style of fishing , action line weight length .


----------



## MuskieManOhio

damrat said:


> Have you thought about a custom rod . Have it built to your style of fishing , action line weight length .


I never really considered it but I might have to look into it


----------



## barillms

They're great flathead rods. I have two of them. Awesome awesome awesome. Cast big baits, yet sensitive. Have **** tons of backbone and are well made. I can't see any other $58 dollar rods being as good.


----------



## barillms

MuskieManOhio said:


> I never really considered it but I might have to look into it


Custom rods are $250, that's silly. Its just catfishing. Unless you're rich & have money to throw away... I wouldn't get a custom $250 rod to throw in the back of pick up trucks.


----------



## Salmonid

I know the Blackhorse's run about $150+ but are excellent rods and come highly rated, Its no different then my St Croixs that are $160 each, and no, we don't just throw them in the back of the pickups, LOL

Salmonid


----------



## damrat

Customs can be bought for the neighborhood of 150.00 to whatever you want to spend . Lots of builders out there .


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Ya guys I'm a college kid so anything over 100 bucks is way out if the question right now I'm leaning towards a cat fight rod I have a cheap ugly stick tiger that had a push button reel on it I'm using with my abu c3 I love the reel but I caught two channel catfish over 26 inches the other night off my boat and I thought the rod was going to break in half.. Thanks for all the help though guys!!!


----------



## behole

I bought a Berkeley glow Sox recently they run around 40 bucks on amazon so far im impressed and they light up and glow which brings lots of questions from other fisherman at night


----------



## behole

behole said:


> I bought a Berkeley glow Sox recently they run around 40 bucks on amazon so far im impressed and they light up and glow which brings lots of questions from other fisherman at night


Glow stik rather Lol stupid auto correct


----------



## winguy7

I'm using a 10' berkley glowstick and a 2014 abu record reel. I like em both, however each has little things that bother me. Guides on the berkley are not that good, and there is a none existent backbone. Really like the smoothness of the abu and it casts farther than anything I've had before. It's plastic baitclicker bugs me to no end, and the spool tension knob will not tighten enough to stop a 2 oz wieght and bluegill from falling. Don't know if that matters cause I never get backlash. Next pole is gonna be an 8-10' ugly stick tiger in extra heavy with a shimano baitcast. I fish rivers a lot and why not try out the competition.


----------



## 33highland

check out the twc extremes...they sell out often though. you wont need much else unless you get crazy and I have rods for that too...


----------



## rattlin jones

The Daiwa millionaire is a good catfish reel I have had my for 20 years still holding up as far as a rod I like at least 7 or 8 footer not to picky bout brand .as long as it will hold up


----------



## BigMha

Try the king kat rods from cabelas i believe....a combo might set you back $70 or so


----------



## TClark

TWC Extreme


----------



## Salmonid

I got 4 St Croixs, 3 black and Blue rods and a Bps musky rod for same. Pm me if any interest?


----------



## KaGee

Thread is two years old fellas.


----------



## behole

Lol yeah, 


KaGee said:


> Thread is two years old fellas.


I popped up on my feed im like wtf man i was working with some sub par gear two years ago


----------



## monsterKAT11

Just picked up two of the warrior cat tackle medium heavy rods and I am in love with them.


----------



## behole

winguy7 said:


> I'm using a 10' berkley glowstick and a 2014 abu record reel. I like em both, however each has little things that bother me. Guides on the berkley are not that good, and there is a none existent backbone. Really like the smoothness of the abu and it casts farther than anything I've had before. It's plastic baitclicker bugs me to no end, and the spool tension knob will not tighten enough to stop a 2 oz wieght and bluegill from falling. Don't know if that matters cause I never get backlash. Next pole is gonna be an 8-10' ugly stick tiger in extra heavy with a shimano baitcast. I fish rivers a lot and why not try out the competition.


Hows that tiger rod working out for ya jolly green fella


----------



## winguy7

behole said:


> Hows that tiger rod working out for ya jolly green fella


About as well as three years of flathead fishing is for you!!


----------



## LeeWoolery

MuskieManOhio said:


> Was wondering what you guys think of the cat fight rods? I'd like to see what some of you guys are using for your go to flathead rods?



I use several:

-*9' Tackle Industries Camo Pounder* -a lightweight, telescopic graphite rod with a maximum casting weight of 32 ounces. For biggest of baits of up to two pounds, this is one you have to consider for bigger reels such as the Abu C3 7000 or Okuma Andros 5ii.

*-7'9" Bottom Dwellers Knockout*-heavy duty all-around catfish rod that is rated to 20 ounces with an almost perfect moderate tip action that works great with an Abu 7000 and 50 pound test mono or 80 pound braid.

*-7'6" Whisker Seekers Heavy Power Catfish Rod*-12 ounce casting weight but lightweight and powerful with composite construction and is balanced for an Abu 6500.

*-7'11" Okuma Guide Select XXH Swimbait Stick*-excellent lightweight rod rated to 14 ounce maximum casting weight that is a perfect match for the Komodo 364 PLX and doubles as a trophy largemouth, striper or musky outfit.

*-8' St. Croix Premier Glass Musky Rod- *ideal action and lightweight rod good for 10-12 ounce casting weight that is great for musky fishing.

*-Zebco Europe Black Cat Multi-Baiter II- *10'6", two piece, no-nonsense rod designed for big wels catfish that has incredible power and heavy-duty Fuji bridge guides with Fuji DPSH-24 reel seat. This rod is designed for casting weights up to 17 ounces and is made for taming catfish in excess of 200 pounds and works great with the biggest bait casting reels like an Abu 7000 or Tekota 700.

*-Wacker Baits Sturgeon/Big Cat 10'- *This a spinning rod capable of casting ten ounces and works best with 8000 size reels...also doubles as a great trophy carp rod.


----------

